# pairing savannah monitors?



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all just wondering if anyone has introduced a second sav to one they already have. I have 1 that is believed female and would love to get another female to go with her, mainly as I absolutely love them as a species and think she is best pet I've ever had. She is about 10 months old, maybe 11 (told by the shop owner I got her from) and about 21 inchs. How would I go about introducing another


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Savannah monitors are not social creatures really. They dont usually do well housed together, regardless of sex. Obviously two males will be a complete disaster, but even two females has the potential for stress, competition and danger. I would say a female/male pair is best, and even then you should be ready at any time to build a new full size enclosure just in case they decide they dont like each other. In other words, before you buy another are you prepared for the possible outcome to be that you have two full sized monitor enclosures?


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

jarich said:


> Savannah monitors are not social creatures really. They dont usually do well housed together, regardless of sex. Obviously two males will be a complete disaster, but even two females has the potential for stress, competition and danger. I would say a female/male pair is best, and even then you should be ready at any time to build a new full size enclosure just in case they decide they dont like each other. In other words, before you buy another are you prepared for the possible outcome to be that you have two full sized monitor enclosures?


I would be happy with two enclosures, not so sure the one who must be obeyed would agree though lol. Main reason would be to not have two setups and didn't want male and female together cause wouldn't want them mating lol maybe ill just look at seperate setups as and beg the wife lol


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

raymaral said:


> I would be happy with two enclosures, *not so sure the one who must be obeyed would agree though lol.* Main reason would be to not have two setups and didn't want male and female together cause wouldn't want them mating lol maybe ill just look at seperate setups as and beg the wife lol


Ya, I hear ya mate. In order to keep our monitors happy we must first keep our wives happy! :lol2:

If you are going for two set ups anyway, you should consider other monitors too. Savs are definitely awesome creatures, but if youre going to have another enclosure, why not look at some of the other species. Might be easier to convince her with a smaller enclosure like the ones for an ackie, tristis or kimberly. Or just skip that and go straight for the mertens, crocs or ornates!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

dont forget argus'! lol


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Id love an Asian water monitor but may need to build an annex in my garden for that lol. Id also love a nile but mainly for my other half as a challenge for her to tame, she made taming my sav look way to easy lol


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

What sort of set up have you got for your sav, by the way? How old is it? Got any pics? :mf_dribble:

Ya, youre right tremerz, argus are awesome too. So many monitors, so little space....


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

jarich said:


> What sort of set up have you got for your sav, by the way? How old is it? Got any pics? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Ya, youre right tremerz, argus are awesome too. So many monitors, so little space....


I was told when I brought her in December she was about 6 - 7 months, she is in a 5 foot setup at moment and she is about 22 inches. Don't know how to put pics up yet, on mobile and still new to this :blush: lol


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

*reply*

Infernalis,on this forum is the man you need if you want any advice from for savannahs


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

niles and waters grow to about the same size! atleast a 12ft viv is needed for either at minumum, i think? 
edit: look at tegus!!!!!!!


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

jarich said:


> What sort of set up have you got for your sav, by the way? How old is it? Got any pics? :mf_dribble:


put a few pics into an album


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> *niles and waters grow to about the same size!* atleast a 12ft viv is needed for either at minumum, i think?
> edit: look at tegus!!!!!!!


I meant one or the other lol our house is only so big lol

other half doesn't like tegus, says "they're ugly" lol


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

my two are housed together thats a 3ft male and just under 3ft female, have no problems, no fights, have a big 8x4x4 viv they are both in with lots of hides and large basking spot, i find that usually one will be basking whilst the other is digging or having a soak etc, they seem to get on fine, both are very healthy eaters and very energentic, girl is bit more fiesty than the boy , but from what ive read and been told they usually are the more fiesty sex to have. 

I just put them in together and kept my eye on them sitting watching for a while, they were fine and still are.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha! I have to agree about the tegus. They just get so fat looking. 

Anyway, cute little monitor you have there. It looks like we might have some work to do on your enclosure though. Please dont see this as an attack at all. Most people get told all sorts of wrong information about these guys when they get them, so its hard to sort through the garbage sometimes. 

Take a look at this care sheet:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-savannah-monitor-care-sheet.html#post9955718

And then take a look at this website:

Correct Savannah Monitor Care

That will give you the information you need to get your little one set up properly. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

jarich said:


> Haha! I have to agree about the tegus. They just get so fat looking.
> 
> Anyway, cute little monitor you have there. It looks like we might have some work to do on your enclosure though. Please dont see this as an attack at all. Most people get told all sorts of wrong information about these guys when they get them, so its hard to sort through the garbage sometimes.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the setup, other than the obvious that she going to grow out of it eventually?


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Just going by the one picture, so again Ill apologize in advance if I was making a wrong assumption, but it looks like you have newspaper as a substrate.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

that's been changed.. was a temp thing. And I dont take offense to advice, its good to get someone elses input


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Great to hear about the change. They love their burrows, and with good reason, so a nice deep substrate is key. Thats especially true if youve got yourself a female. I lucked out and got a male, so dont have to worry about nesting like you will. :whistling2:

Im guessing she is eating you out of house and home now at that age. Are you breeding any feeders yet?


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

no she refuses point blank to touch any insects at all... tried mostly everything. she likes a variety of rats, chicks, mice and the occasional egg. certainly loves her food


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

jarich said:


> Savannah monitors are not social creatures really. They dont usually do well housed together, regardless of sex. Obviously two males will be a complete disaster, but even two females has the potential for stress, competition and danger. I would say a female/male pair is best, and even then you should be ready at any time to build a new full size enclosure just in case they decide they dont like each other. In other words, before you buy another are you prepared for the possible outcome to be that you have two full sized monitor enclosures?


Agreed.

Its all from a selfish POV housing more than one in a tank.

I had dominance issues when I had a 1.1 and believe it to have been detrimental to the introduced male over time. That said when the male went the female did appear to mourn and become very withdrawn?



stevenrudge said:


> Infernalis,on this forum is the man you need if you want any advice from for savannahs


I agree and disagree with this statement.

Why has it taken one person to come along for everyone to stand up and notice how bad (including me) they have been keeping their monitors? The basic philosophy can and should be applied to all varanids but why only ever focus on the Bosc when the same principles should be applied to every monitor?

At the end of the day its not rocket science, its common sense and the ability or insight into what they need. If you are after a tame non aggressive monitor then you are trying to keep them for the wrong reasons.

I've always said that this is an evolving hobby and as a keeper you always need to adapt and observe for behaviour whether for the good or bad. What Infernalis has done is open keepers eyes to the natural and intrinsic behaviour of these monitors with what is a very simplistic set up.

Shame his influence cannot be spread to more keepers including those non monitor keepers too.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Think people keep monitors together no problem but may witness dominance between any monitor what sex they are even two females.

Your viv will need to be improved as it gets larger to a 8x4x4 hopefully your already planning as they grow so fast, also need over a foot over sand and soil substrate to help thermoregulate.

Tried your bosc on roaches? also see people feed them snails and worms.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *Its all from a selfish POV housing more than one in a tank*.
> 
> ...


it is for selfish reasons that I want to pair them, ill admit that. it would be easier with just one enclosure in the house.



TommyR said:


> Think people keep monitors together no problem but may witness dominance between any monitor what sex they are even two females.
> 
> Your viv will need to be improved as it gets larger to a 8x4x4 hopefully your already planning as they grow so fast, also need over a foot over sand and soil substrate to help thermoregulate.
> 
> Tried your bosc on roaches? also see people feed them snails and worms.


yea she will need and get a bigger enclosure as and when she needs it, at moment she is only just over 20 inches, so what she has is fine for now. I know they grow fast, I done my homework on the species for a good few months before actually getting her.


and roaches she didn't seem phased by, ate it after a while but not until it was an inch from her nose


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tegus ugly? The fk u on? Lol!! Just personal opinion anyways


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

raymaral said:


> no she refuses point blank to touch any insects at all... tried mostly everything. she likes a variety of rats, chicks, mice and the occasional egg. certainly loves her food


Again, I dont want to make assumptions, but Im guessing something in your set up might be a little off. At that age, your monitor should be attacking and gobbling down anything that moves. Sometimes when they are adults they stop bothering with the smaller insects like crickets, but at the size of yours they arent picky eaters unless they arent metabolizing properly. If all it is eating is fattier stuff like rodents and chicks, it is usually because you arent giving it enough heat. What is your basking spot surface temperature and how are you measuring that?


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

jarich said:


> Again, I dont want to make assumptions, but Im guessing something in your set up might be a little off. At that age, your monitor should be attacking and gobbling down anything that moves. Sometimes when they are adults they stop bothering with the smaller insects like crickets, but at the size of yours they arent picky eaters unless they arent metabolizing properly. If all it is eating is fattier stuff like rodents and chicks, it is usually because you arent giving it enough heat. What is your basking spot surface temperature and how are you measuring that?


haven't got a thermostat in there at moment, got to pick one up next time paid, she was in an old viv when we got her that lost a lot of heat. not tried her with insects in the newer viv as I read that they go off insects by time they reach around 18inch. the viv she is in now holds in all the heat properly so she may eat them if offered just not tried cause thought it was normal for her to not like insects anymore.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

You say it holds in all the heat but did not provide any temps? Not a dig just an observation.

There are many people on here who can help you provide the best for your monitor but to do that you need to be forthcoming and truthful about your setup and temps.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Its around 100f (give or take like 2degrees) in the basking area, like I said my old Viv was busted and sh!t and when realised it was losing heat ditched it and got new one, haven't tried crawlies or hoppers since she been in new Viv as thought it was normal for her to not like insects any more and figured it a waste of money to keep buying them if she not going to eat them. I'll get a pot of locust this week and try her with them but not expecting miracles she is a lazy madam lol


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Far too cold for starts.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm no Bosc keeper but that sounds remarkably low for monitor basking temp. My Beardie basks at 115-120f depending on how high he climbs his stack, I thought monitor temps were a lot higher?


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

What's best way to raise temps then, got the heat matt and basking bulb, got a heat rock but its not plugged in cause to many people disagree with them. Would it be worth plugging that in to raise temps??


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i have three 60w haolgen bulbs for basking spot getting 55c to 60c then three tubeheaters and a 100w ceramic for all other/ambient temps, it is a large 8x4x4 viv thats in our shed at the moment, but even if it was in the house i would still need the three bulbs for basking temps and the tube heaters but maybe two instead of 3. heat mats are no good for any heat for monitors or other animals really, and on a heat rock they can burn their stomachs as they lie on them.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

mitsi said:


> i have three 60w haolgen bulbs for basking spot getting 55c to 60c then three tubeheaters and a 100w ceramic for all other/ambient temps, it is a large 8x4x4 viv thats in our shed at the moment, but even if it was in the house i would still need the three bulbs for basking temps and the tube heaters but maybe two instead of 3. heat mats are no good for any heat for monitors or other animals really, and on a heat rock they can burn their stomachs as they lie on them.


So... Basically ditch the heat matt, keep the rock as just decoration like it is at moment and stick in another bulb or 2 depending on how well just adding one does?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah dump the heatmat and raise the basking temp to 130-150f


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok... Now are we talking 115-120f surface temp or air temps? Thermometer was propped against back wall at 100f so was getting air temps?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

raymaral said:


> Ok... Now are we talking 115-120f surface temp or air temps? Thermometer was propped against back wall at 100f so was getting air temps?


pop it on the surface and see what your getting


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Its on surface at moment, just going to leave it for a bit to raise up. Its going up by a fair bit just taking its sweet arse time lol


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

115 to 120 is bearded dragon basking temps. You need silly high temps. You should also measure your temps with digital thermometers as the others can be inaccurate. You can get them off eBay for 99p so not a costly upgrade. Yeah I would be using more bulbs on your basking spot and a tube heater for ambient temps. Check a few care sheets


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Martin88 said:


> 115 to 120 is bearded dragon basking temps. You need silly high temps. You should also measure your temps with digital thermometers as the others can be inaccurate. You can get them off eBay for 99p so not a costly upgrade. Yeah I would be using more bulbs on your basking spot and a tube heater for ambient temps. Check a few care sheets


Yep I realised that after I posted... So many different temps to remember and I only have so many brain cells to work with lol


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Went up to about 110 so need to raise temp. Guess ill look at fitting another bulb holder... but back to the topic at hand... How do people introduce second one to the one they have, decided going to aim at a seperate enclosure if we decide to get another but would still like them to interact at times if I get a second.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Try the same approach as cats. Let then smell you after you have handled the other then move on to very slow introductions and use your own instincts as to how it looks and feels. That's my own feeling anyway. Not sure how others approach it.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

raymaral said:


> Went up to about 110 so need to raise temp. Guess ill look at fitting another bulb holder... but back to the topic at hand... How do people introduce second one to the one they have, decided going to aim at a seperate enclosure if we decide to get another but would still like them to interact at times if I get a second.


this topic is more important atm. focus on the one u have now than the other aswell


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> this topic is more important atm. focus on the one u have now than the other aswell


this is true, but getting this one right ill know more of what to do for second. Besides that it wouldn't be for a while yet anyways and main reason for wanting them to interact is because our spike comes out daily for excerise and we would want a second to be the same and if they can get along they would be out at same time.. Unless we accidently get a male cause I am in no rush to try breeding any reptiles lol


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

raymaral said:


> So... Basically ditch the heat matt, keep the rock as just decoration like it is at moment and stick in another bulb or 2 depending on how well just adding one does?


basically yes, if temps arent right they wont eat properly, cant metabolise properly and wont be as active as they should be.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

on the introduction front i introduced my two in the living room so i could better keep control of the situation if needed, they were fine so then put i the viv together and kept a very watchful eye on them, they are both fine and am having no problems at all with them co habiting, they are male and female though as i do plan to breed if i can. But its imperative you get your current boscs setup spot on before you consider putting another one in there otherwise you could end up with two very poorly boscs.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

She eats fine, ill bring that temp up a bit though and give her another chance on insects and wouldn't be even looking at another until the rabbits are gone so I can work on putting big enough Viv in the room they currently over run... Going to look at light fittings when easters over and done with unless I can find another laying round the house / shed


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone got pics of their monitors and setups, be good to see what different people do for climbing and swimming areas etc etc...


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

here you go have alook at our build.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/880993-start-bosc-viv-build-pics.html


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks awesome mitsi, if you don't mind me asking how much did it cost in total to build and is that housing just the one or do you have 2 in there?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i have two in there, cost around £200 to £250 for everything including all the sand and soil to fill it. the soil and sand i got from work as i get 20% off, but sourcesd wood from elsewhere as its cheaper.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Also just had a thought. If I took the heat matt out, what keeps the temps up at night? I know they need to drop but I always thought they still need to be fairly warm compared to how cold my front room gets at night


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

heat mats actually do very little to keep the air etc warm, they just heat the area they are on, better of with a tube heater or ceramic, to keep temps up at night. 
(tube heaters work very well)


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok will probably leave that bit as is until build new Viv for her, should be fine until then just got to put the extra light fitting in... I know I have one laying around somewhere but Christ knows where its got to


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Temps raised up, spikes gone into hiding lol can't win with my lizard


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Can someone post a link to a care sheet that says temps should be 130f-150f. Every care sheet I find says 95-100f and since putting temps up all she does is hide or soak and it seems like im slowly cooking her


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Correct Savannah Monitor Care
all you nead to know.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

savannahmonitor.net 

when you say youve raised the temperature up what do you mean? Basking temp? Or the ambient temp?


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Basking temp has been raised by extra bulb, someone said needs to be between 130 & 150f but 150f is 65c which seems way to hot to me


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

raymaral said:


> Basking temp has been raised by extra bulb, someone said needs to be between 130 & 150f but 150f is 65c which seems way to hot to me


Right it sounds like the extra bulb is heating up your ambients you want a surface temperature of a 130f-150f... 


For which youll need a temp gun: 

temp gun | eBay 


Something like one of them. 

It wants to be a small area just big enough to heat your sav what wattage bulbs are you using? 

you want very low wattage ones the lower the better plus a tube heater, for background heat: 

Proberly a 120w or 60w depending on how hot your house is 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html

Plus another link for you shed loads of info on everything varanid...

i feel i should point out that that 150f is not to hot for varanids... it really isnt. i used to keep my argus male at 160-170f and even tried him out 200f..


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

putting probe on back wall the temp was 32.8c, which worked out to be something like 91f the surface temp will work out in a min got doors open at moment doing clean out


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Surface temp is around 118f. 48.3c after a bit of a rearrange


----------



## kace_2384 (Apr 3, 2021)

jarich said:


> Savannah monitors are not social creatures really. They dont usually do well housed together, regardless of sex. Obviously two males will be a complete disaster, but even two females has the potential for stress, competition and danger. I would say a female/male pair is best, and even then you should be ready at any time to build a new full size enclosure just in case they decide they dont like each other. In other words, before you buy another are you prepared for the possible outcome to be that you have two full sized monitor enclosures?




I recently purchased to male female Savannas Brother and sister Can I keep them together seeing how there already used to each other they are 2 months old


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

kace_2384 said:


> I recently purchased to male female Savannas Brother and sister Can I keep them together seeing how there already used to each other they are 2 months old


Hi, this thread is almost 8 years old, try starting another on your own. Go to "forums" look for "lizards" then start your thread, the link is at the top right of the page... I can offer some advise on captive care.


----------

